

Video of Matz Speaking at Google about Ruby 1.9 - February 20, 2008 - luccastera
http://www.rubyinside.com/matz-at-google-video-771.html

======
systems
not good at all, the language barrier really stood in his way

seems like a very decent guy thought ...

